
Show HN: Slate – Add Google Search and Scholar to Word - waaaseee
http://www.slate.ink
======
waaaseee
Hi guys. For the past month I have been working on an app because I was tired
of using browser extensions + plus some other pane on Word to manage
citations.

To solve this, I made something which embeds Google Search and Scholar into
Word. When you drag some text and hit search you can search the text for
plagiarism, and when you paste any text using the "Cite" button it looks up
the sources matching that text and generates the appropriate citation and adds
it to the reference list.

If you guys can download or even watch the demo, and give me your feedback I'd
appreciate it (negative criticisms welcome)!.

